# World is vivid



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't know where to start but basically I wanna see if anyone relates to this also please dm me or reply talking to other people who struggle with Dp to realize I'm not alone

Vison looks to real like to sharp I can see like the texture of everything so intense like everything looks cartoon fake plastic etc

Sheet of visual snow static everywhere

I feel like I'm watching my body in third person I feel like I'm high everything looks fake unreal plastic cartoon etc. everything's unfamiliar distant foggy I feel like I can't remember yesterday clearly

I feel like I'm in a dream a nightmare it all started when I had my first panic attack from weed 2 years ago slowly getting more symptoms I pick up things and I don't feel it I feel numb the visuals are the worst I feel like I'm watching a virtual reality I've been tested for everything possible almost I sit home everyday sensitive to light

Shortness of breath when I hardly do anything I'll always run out of breath I'll be driving and everything looks so trippy and narrow I'll see traces of objects after I look at them I feel so lost and I'm always scared I'm gonna die when I leave the house it's worse night is worse my biggest problem is probably the visuals the snowy vision and the fake ness etc. I'm on Zoloft and Xanax btw

Please if any one has advice or wants someone to talk to this about or advice on vitamins or new meds or tests please reply


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I was similar almost 2 years ago . after I took half an ativan (which is also a benzo like xanax) when I had a panic state for several hours (because I was scared to go crazy) it actually became worse

I took solian/amisulpride for 2 weeks (because it made me too restless so I stopped) and Taxilan/Perazine for a few months . later I added Effexor and still use effexor .

maybe the xanax are not doing you any good . but you should ask your doc .


----------

